# pciids



## kaliban (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi.

I have been trying to install FreeBSD 10 on my aging amd64 system.  It has an ATI graphics card.  With this in mind I have been going through the process of first setting up the graphics to use KMS.  I have been following instructions to install from the ports using portmaster(8).  This does not work as pciids cannot not be found when searching locations to download from.  The setup completely fails at this point.  I have been forced to come to these boards to ask what gives.  Why can a seemingly important file not be downloaded?  Why is it not kept online?

I have tried, and successfully tried, to install the binary package in the hope that this would solve the problem.  The ports don't seem to recognise that the binary package is installed, and then get stuck on trying to download the port.  I suppose another question would be how could I get the `portmaster` program to recognise that pciids is installed and not try to download it again.

Cheers

Sorry I am a Linux user.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 11, 2014)

misc/pciids should not be difficult to fetch.  It may be that your local network is not set up, or has some sort of firewall or proxy configuration.  Or there may be a temporary problem upstream.  The list of URLs that will be used to attempt to fetch the distfile can be shown:

```
% cd /usr/ports/misc/pciids
% make fetch-urlall-list
http://distcache.FreeBSD.org/local-distfiles/sunpoet/pciids-20140526.tar.xz
http://distcache.us-east.FreeBSD.org/local-distfiles/sunpoet/pciids-20140526.tar.xz
http://distcache.eu.FreeBSD.org/local-distfiles/sunpoet/pciids-20140526.tar.xz
http://distcache.us-west.FreeBSD.org/local-distfiles/sunpoet/pciids-20140526.tar.xz
http://distcache.FreeBSD.org/ports-distfiles/pciids-20140526.tar.xz
```

Can you ping one of those sites?

A manual download can be tried:

```
% cd /tmp
% fetch http://distcache.FreeBSD.org/ports-distfiles/pciids-20140526.tar.xz
pciids-20140526.tar.xz                        100% of  164 kB  233 kBps 00m01s
```
Normally that would go into /usr/ports/distfiles, this is just for testing.


----------



## kaliban (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi

Thanks for the info.  I seem to recall that ru, tw and jp are three of the places that portmaster(8) tries to download from.

There is no firewall or proxy or something else set up to block the download.  As I said it is a fresh install.

I will try again in due time.

cheers


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 11, 2014)

The firewall or proxy would be upstream of that computer.  For example, many businesses set up proxies to conserve bandwidth and limit access by their users to outside sites.

Each distfile can come from numerous different locations, and that distcache stuff is new, to take advantage of geolocation.


----------



## kaliban (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi again

Well I tried the fetch-urlall-list as suggested.  There is a difference in the pciids file version from yours.  At my end its pciids-20131130.tar.xz.  Also I do not appear to be trying the same download locations as yours (se,uk,ru,jp,tw,cn, and two from America I presume).  Worse still is when I `ping them` they all report unknown host.

I will try manually downloading the updated pciids and insert into where you suggested.

cheers


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 11, 2014)

Can the FreeBSD system see anything on the net?  Can you ping freebsd.org, for example?

The geolocation system is new, and your ports tree is old and needs to be updated.  Please see Upgrading FreeBSD Ports.


----------



## kaliban (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi again,

Yes, I (it) can see all other things apart from the mentioned. I downloaded the pciids file and shoved in into /usr/ports/distfiles. I am trying to install KMS now but again stuck on trying to download that old pciids file. Should I have installed the file?

cheers


----------



## kaliban (Jun 11, 2014)

Ok.  I have just seen your link about updating the ports collection.  Am now doing this with portsnap.


----------



## kaliban (Jun 16, 2014)

Just wanted to say thanks to @wblock@.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks for not giving up!


----------

